# Too Much meth?!!



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

I ran water meth on my car for about a year then my throttle body stopped working. It was taken of and checked. it was not to badly corroded.It was fond that a gear on the butterfly broke. And at that time I had just switched to a 60/40 mix of m/w. The new throttle body lasted a month, give or take a day. When it was taken off, we were shocked to see how much scaling there was in it. The meth had eaten the aluminiam? We then removed the kit. Now I am wanting put it back on and ONLY run water. I am still worried thou that I may kill another tb. 
Has any body had the same thing happen to them?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Too Much meth?!! (GERHARD PETZER)*

You should try running the nozzle between the throttle body and the intake manifold. In other words, after the throttle body.
Not sure if USRT sells one for your car ... but you could have a local machine shop CNC a flange for you.
http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...d=302
Your other option is to run the nozzle further upstream of the throttle body to allow more time for the mixture to evaporate.


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Too Much meth?!! (TheBossQ)*

thanks for that link! I have been looking for something like that for ages!


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GERHARD PETZER* »_I ran water meth on my car for about a year then my throttle body stopped working. It was taken of and checked. it was not to badly corroded.It was fond that a gear on the butterfly broke. And at that time I had just switched to a 60/40 mix of m/w. The new throttle body lasted a month, give or take a day. When it was taken off, we were shocked to see how much scaling there was in it. The meth had eaten the aluminiam? We then removed the kit. Now I am wanting put it back on and ONLY run water. I am still worried thou that I may kill another tb. 
Has any body had the same thing happen to them? 


What size nozzle and how many are you running?


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

I am running one nozzle. And I do not know the size of it. I was told by my tuner that it was the right size for my setup. I was only sent one, and I take it it was the right one. I still suspect the meth thou. The butterfly seezed solid in the throttle body, and it was a gray/white in color. Aluminium rust!


----------

